# does someone can be flemish whiteout being born from flanders, flemish soul (music)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I deprofundis, think im quite flemish, more than a francophone, or someone of french descent, because 80% of my music is franco-flemish classical, because flanders talk to my soul, especially renaissance flanders, trought this nation masters, ockeghem, josquin you name it...

What about it folks, can i be flemish, how dos someone become flemish?
:tiphat:


Flanders and Nethrlands i worships yours music!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Ye must trade with Lucifer and be reborn.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

This reminds me of an old Belgian joke on the Dutch. A Belgian man comes to a surgeon in Antwerp. He asks: 'Doctor, I want to become Dutch; please, help!' The surgeon frowns and says: 'Well, it is possible, but it will be a difficult operation!' 'We need to remove half of your brains'. The Belgian man insists and the operation takes place. After the operation the surgeon comes to the Belgian man and says: 'Well, the operation was successful, but we had a small complication: instead of half we took by accident all your brains away'. Says the Belgian man with a typical Amsterdam accent: 'Never mind!'


----------



## Rowy (Jun 13, 2017)

Funny, but we all know that Belgians are less smart than the Dutch.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> What about it folks, can i be Flemish, how dos someone become Flemish?


You have to move to Belgium, live there and after a while you can apply for citizenship, it's that simple.


----------



## Rowy (Jun 13, 2017)

Nowadays Belgium and the Netherlands were part of a greater nation back then. You can call it _The Low Countries_. Composers from that area were called _I fiamminghi_. They had a lot of influence on Western music, especially polyphonic music.

I don't think you can become a Flemish or Dutch Renaissance guy, because we live in a different era. I was born and raised in the northern part of the area we're talking about and I'm Dutch. That's about as high as you can get  It it's too high for you, you can always try to become Flemish


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I live near the Belgium border and about three quarters of an hour (by car) from Antwerp. 
Pleased with my southern neighbors and often visit them. They have a relaxed approach to life and an amusing infra-structure, the Liege violin school; Ysaye and Lekeu and they brew great beers. (See beer thread) Lunch is usually good too. Wouldn't know much about early polyphony, but if you visit here, Deprofundis, we'll have an Orval :cheers:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

There is Arvo Part, not that his music says much of anything to me.

You can eat a tulip and hope the alkaloids send you Flanders (to the hospital).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rowy said:


> Funny, but we all know that Belgians are less smart than the Dutch.


I am sure the Belgians thinks otherwise.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I've visited Belgium and the Netherlands and like both. Actually, my grandfather was born in the Netherlands and his mother was Dutch (although his father (my great-grandfather) was English) so I suppose that makes me a little bit Dutch? I agree with Pugg, just move to Belgium and then apply for citizenship after a while if you like it there.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> You have to move to Belgium, live there and after a while you can apply for citizenship, it's that simple.


I must add: learn to speak Dutch, gets you far.... even in Belgium.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

As far as I know, it's not (yet) scientifically possible to alter your genetic makeup. But who knows, maybe "ethnicity change" operations will soon be available!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> As far as I know, it's not (yet) scientifically possible to alter your genetic makeup. But who knows, maybe "ethnicity change" operations will soon be available!


Why not just fake it? Andre Rieu (he's not worthy of a diacritical mark) seemingly pretends to be the lost son of J. Strauss I even though he's Dutch and all of that. If it can work for him, it can work for anyone. Maybe the key is to grow a mullet?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> There is Arvo Part, not that his music says much of anything to me.
> 
> You can eat a tulip and hope the alkaloids send you Flanders (to the hospital).


Do you mean the famous *Estonian* composer .... the one who also has Austrian and German citizenship on account of residency in those countries?


----------

